# Durable Puncture Resistant 25/28c Tires . . .



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

. . on a budget!

I weigh around 200+ lbs.

The roads here are mostly chip sealed mad, with a fair amount of debris mad:)!

Currently running Continental Gatorskins with 25c on front wheel and 28c on rear wheel.

Looking at eventually getting replacement tires, but since budget is tight, I don't want to spend too much on other tires if possible.

I'm after replacement tires in *25c* and *28c* sizes that are cheap(ish), durable, and puncture resistant. It's preferable that they are quick rolling as well (for fast fitness and recreational rides; I don't race).

Some possible tires that are (were) considered, include(d) -

*Specialized All Condition Armadillos* <- _very good puncture resistance and durability, but a bit expensive, heavy, slow_
*Vittoria Zaffiro* <- _cheap, but durability and puncture resistance?, hard to get in 28c size
_*Continental Gator Hardshell* <- _expensive, hard to get in 28c size_
*Continental Grand Prix 4 Seasons* <- _a bit expensive, limited durability/puncture resistance, quick rolling?_
*Continental Grand Prix (PolyX)* <- _price marginal, but durability and puncture resistance?, quick rolling_
*Vittoria Rubino Pro* <- _marginal price, puncture resistance a bit weak_, _quick rolling_, _hard to get 28c size_

Highest priority is price. So the Zaffiro tires would appear to be the more attractive option at this time, but I'm uncertain of their durability and puncture resistance.

Next in priority is puncture resistance. The Armadillos would appear to be the best choice here. But these tires are expensive(ish), and sluggish, so I'm not too keen on them.


Any other possible tires I've missed?

Comments on my list of tires?


----------



## drdiaboloco (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, PBK has Gatorskins for about $55 shipped (per pair, after code), but I don't see a 28... That would be 2 25's for that price.

I'm wondering why you're running two different sizes. I'm sure there's a very good reason, and I'm sure you'll share now that I've asked.


----------



## slug555 (Jun 28, 2009)

I used to run Zaffiro 25's on my road bike. I had them on for about a year, but I don't know what kind of mileage that works out to. I only got two punctures on mostly chip and seal roads, and this includes some winter riding. One was from a huge staple that would have punctured any tire, the other was from a small nail that went in perpendicular to the outside of the tire, through both sides of the tube, and into my rim. Other than that, I had no problems.

I haven't compared the weight of the Zaffiros to the other tires on your list, but I'd say they're reliable and a good value. There's noticable wear on the rear tire, but they're still totally usable. I just wanted a lighter tire. However, I went the opposite direction from you and switched over to folding Ultra Gatorskins, but in a 23. I've had no problems with the Gatorskins, wear or puncture wise, and they seem to roll better to me. They're more expensive, of course, but they did save me 120g per wheel (published weight) over the Zaffiro tires. I'm around 145 lbs, by the way.

I do have Rubino Pro 28's on my commuter bike. They roll real nice, but my commute is fairly short and flat, so if it has any performance benefits, I really don't see them. They seem to wear fine, and the only punctures I've had were from goat head thorns (just once, on both wheels at the same time a couple of blocks from home). After that, I put sealant in my tubes and haven't had any problems in over two years on them.

I don't have any experience with other tires on your list or anything similar that I can think of.


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

*[Please excuse my long post]: *

Thanks for the comments, so far!

Most of the load on a bicycle is carried by the rear wheel, so I've increased the rear wheel tire to a 28c size from a 25c which should, in theory, cope better with my weight (200+ lbs) and the chip sealed, rough and debris laden roads here.

A 25c Gatorskin was recently removed from the rear wheel as it was flatting a little too often recently (due to different causes). I'd flat on average once per ride, but most recently I got 3 flats in a ride! Way back, I'd have one flat per dozen or so rides!

I think that the 25c tire has just about worn out given that it seems to flat more often than previously. Got about 1500 miles out of it, which is a little disappointing, as I was hoping for something like 2000+ miles before retiring. However, I'm not altogether surprised that the tire has just about had it owing to my weight and the rough roads around here!   


Some further comments about tires being considered.

*Specialized All Condition Armadillo.* 
I've ridden on these tires without getting any flats, but I've only ridden about 50+ miles on them. They seem to be heavy and sluggish, as well as being a bit expensive, so I'm not really keen on using these tires anymore.

*Specialized All Condition Armadillo Elite.*
I've flatted once or twice with these tires, but again I've only ridden on them for about 50+ miles or so. Again, they're sluggish and even more expensive than the regular Armadillos. Too expensive for me.

*Vittoria Zaffiro.*
Only ridden on these tires for around 10~20 miles. But I've had no flats and little if any wear on treads. However, their long term durability and puncture resistance is an unknown. But their low price makes them VERY attractive!  Problem is trying to get 28c size tires!  

*Continental Gator Hardshell.* 
I haven't used these tires. They appear to be more durable and more puncture resistant than the regular Ultra Gatorskins. Unfortunately they are just a bit too expensive at the moment.

*Continental Grand Prix 4 Seasons.*
Although I've had these tires for awhile, I haven't ridden on them yet. It is my understanding that these tires have less puncture resistance, and possibly less durability, than the Gatorskins. They are also on the expensive side.

*Continental Grand Prix (PolyX).*
This is another tire I haven't used. I believe it's durability is up to around Gatorskin level(?), but it's puncture resistance is, I think, less than Gatorskin. A bit on the expensive side also.

*Vittoria Rubino Pro.*
I've ridden on these tires for around 20~30 miles. But they were prone to flatting fairly easily. They also had clear signs of wear after only cycling (less than) 30 miles!? So their durability and puncture resistance does not appear to be good. Although their pricing is not too high, their questionable durability and puncture resistance would tend to eliminate them from further consideration.


So at this time, my preference is more towards the _Vittoria Zaffiro_ owing to it's cheap price, despite some concerns about durability and puncture resistance.

The _Continental Gator Hardshell_ tires are a consideration but ONLY if they are on SALE.

Comments?


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Vittoria Zaffiro Pro (note that Zaffiro Pro is different from plain Zaffiro). Better puncture protection and higher mileage than Ultra Gatorskins. My commuter tire.
Great price at PBK.

If you need to ride in rain and wet conditions look at Zaffiro Pro Tech. Lower mileage but better traction in rain.


----------



## grayfox (Dec 23, 2008)

I put on 700x28 Conti 4 seasons at the beginning of the season. I have about 400 miles
on the rascals and have no signs of wear at this time. (and no fl*ts).

They seem to grip quite well and I have a fair amount of confidence in the
rascals ( one of my routes has a 49 mph downhill run ).

I weight 210 before armoring up. I run at about 100psi and the ride
is comfortable.

Jerry


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the additional comments!

Zaffiro Pro and Zaffiro Pro Tech tires are not available in 25c and 28c sizes I believe, so these tires are not really an option at this time. Thanks anyway!

Since I already have the Continental 4 Seasons tires, I will probably give them a run and see how they go. Even if these tires perform well, there is still the issue of price. These tires are a bit on the expensive side, so I would tend to purchase only if they're on sale.

The Vittoria Zaffiro tires are still my preferred choice _at this time_.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

I have the Panaracer TServ tires - they were $40/tire. I hear the Panaracer Pasela's are very similar and are $30/tire.

But I'm very, very suprised that you get flats - once a ride? Even 1 flat every dozen or so rides...are you tracking down the location of the flats? Obviously they might be something that's lodged in the tube that's not getting out, but if it's on the inside of the tube getting a new tire wouldn't help.

I can say that since I've gotten the the TServ's I have yet to get a flat on the outside of the tire - but frankly, before that I wouldn't get more than 2-3 flats a year anyways.

P.S. I ordered the TServ's from a local bike shop last year in 28c, they didn't seem to be a problem to get. I'm sure the Pasela's would be the same.


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for your comments!

The flats I were getting were due to debris penetrating the tire. I carefully checked for and removed any stuck debris from the tire. Tubes were replaced after each flat. Flats occurred at different positions on the tire.

I think the increase in number of flats was primarily due to wear on the tire, since there is less tread/casing on the tire to help stop debris penetrations.

I'll look into the Panaracer tires. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

My favorite training tire just happens to be the Conti Grad Prix 4 seasons in a 25c. I feel that they are more robust than the 4000's and seem to roll quite well.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

*Schwalbe Durano Plus*

To me training tire means high milage and flat resistance. I've flatted everything, lost at least a dozen races from flats, double even triple flattted during training rides. It's a curse.
Durano plus' DO NOT flat. Ever. 
I've got around 2000 on my set, without any flats, still plenty of miles left in them. Ridden them in dirt, gravel, potholes, city traffic, you name it. Not a race tire by any means, but no problems keeping in the mix during training rides.


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

I tried Continental GP4000 tires in 25c size awhile ago with terrible results! Although fast and comfortable, these tires cut and punctured frequently!!  

I believe the GP 4 Seasons tires are a bit more durable and puncture resistant than the GP4000 tires. So I'll try these tires out shortly and see how things go.

The Schwalbe Durano Plus tires were a consideration, unfortunately they are not available in 28c size, so I've eliminated them as a possible replacment tires for the moment.

I'm currently running Gatorskins (25c front, 28c rear).

The Zaffiro tires are still my favored replacement tire at the moment.


----------



## RecumbentBicycleSource (Feb 1, 2011)

Is anyone considering the new Mr. Tuffy ultra light liners? They are supposedly 32g I believe. Gives you a lot more options in tires while keeping the weight down. Supposedly the new design doesn't slide around inside the tire either. Just a thought. Doesn't do anything for the sidewall though. I have regular durano folding tires and they have held up well.


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

The 25c Vittoria Zaffiro Pro has been a very durable tire for me. I'm 195 lbs and ride chip sealed Colorado roads I've used two on the back wheel and got around 1.200 miles with only one flat when the cords began showing through. I've got a Zaffiro 25c on the front wheel for over 1,000 miles and it isn't showing any wear.

I'm now running Rubino Pros (120 tpi) on the back wheel and have had only one flat (big thorn on a bike path) in 1,000 + miles. The centers wear down fairly quickly but the ride and cornering are good and they are stable at 35 + mph. 

I'm going to try the Rubino Pro III 25c if I can get a deal on it through Pro Bike Kit or Ribble.


----------



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

I have about 200 miles on some new Challenge Parigi Roubaix tires that I got last week. Not puncture resistant, but I haven't been on a more comfortable slick road tire ever. I had some Armadillo 28s last year and hated them (heavy, and not a supple comfy tire at all). These tires are MUCH lighter 260g on my scale, and are supposed to be 27mm, but measure 29mm on my open pros. Very happy so far.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

4 Seasons
I have had mine on for 18 months of solid riding with zero flats.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Another thought.. I have Bontrager Hard Case tires on the tandem. 340 lbs of humanity and 50ish of bike, and going strong after a couple of seasons, mostly on chip seal or - worse - crushed limestone towpath.

Might not be the fastest tire, but the things that make fast and the things that make puncture resistance generally don't live in the same zip code.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Look at Soma tires. They're made by Panaracer for urban environments. 

www.somafab.com


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Serfas Secas. Wish they'd get rid of the new graphics though.

http://www.serfas.com/products.asp?CatID=9


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

danl1 said:


> Another thought.. I have Bontrager Hard Case tires on the tandem. 340 lbs of humanity and 50ish of bike, and going strong after a couple of seasons, mostly on chip seal or - worse - crushed limestone towpath.
> 
> Might not be the fastest tire, but the things that make fast and the things that make puncture resistance generally don't live in the same zip code.


I commute on the Hard Case around 150-200 miles a week and love them. I had one flat in 4200 miles last year and a majority of those miles were on one set. I was riding on the kevlar belt for around a week when I finally realized it was time to replace them. Reasonable price, steel bead (which many shun) but I really like them. First set were 23c and I'm running 25c now. Never ridden the Rubinos, can't comment on them.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

zoikz said:


> To me training tire means high milage and flat resistance. I've flatted everything, lost at least a dozen races from flats, double even triple flattted during training rides. It's a curse.
> Durano plus' DO NOT flat. Ever.
> I've got around 2000 on my set, without any flats, still plenty of miles left in them. Ridden them in dirt, gravel, potholes, city traffic, you name it. Not a race tire by any means, but no problems keeping in the mix during training rides.


About 3,800 miles from a rear-mounted Durano Plus. Armadillo, Vittoria, and Krylion never came within 1,300 miles of this - most less than 2,000.


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

Despite some good advice here, I haven't as yet found suitable (cheaper) replacement tires for the Continental Gatorskin tires (25c front, 28c rear).

Recently swapped the Gatorskins for Michelin Krylion Carbon tires in 25c size (not available in 28c size) as an experiment. Found these Krylion tires to be a bit prone to receiving cuts and punctures! However, I am heavy (~ 200 lbs), and many of the roads here have debris, so this increases chances of getting flats regardless of tire used.

I don't think I'll be getting Krylion tires again, as they also seemed to be a bit sluggish, even though they are supposed to roll a bit faster than the Gatorskins.

Sold unused Maxxis ReFuse (25c size) and Continental 4 Season (25c and 28c sizes) tires recently. I had them for awhile, but didn't ride on them as they were relatively expensive (wrt Gatorskins). Even if these tires performed well, I don't think I could afford to continue purchasing future replacements.

Due to my extremely limited finances, the overriding factor in choosing suitable tires is price.


----------

